# Treadplex



## firstchoice01 (Mar 9, 2020)

Good afternoon folks. I was looking at some work today and I'm trying to figure out the best product for my client while keeping to their budget. 

He and I both know epoxy would be the best solution for what he's trying to accomplish but he needs to get his business up and running and doesn't have the funds just yet. He needs a 6 month to 12 month solution.

I looked up Treadplex Armorseal on SW's website. It appears to fit the bill. Allegedly durable, no primer required (just a thorough cleaning as usual) and relatively affordable. I think this could work for them.

Does anyone have any firsthand experience applying Treadplex to a previously painted concrete floor and can someone tell me how they applied it? Roll, squeegee or spray? How was the coverage? Learning curve?

The current floor has black paint on it. 90% of the paint is sound, oddly. I'd like to remove it first but the cost is out of budget right now. I told him that I can't give a warranty because of that and he was alright with that. Regardless of having a tail light warranty or not, I still want the best for him.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

What's going to happen on this concrete floor? Foot traffic and something light like woodworking? Or something like forklifts carting around pallets of concrete block or whatever?


And what happens after 6-12 mos? Will the floor need to get the "real" treatment then? In other words, what should the next round of prep look like?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

What type of traffic is an important question. Normal foot traffic and tredplex is a winner. Sure easy to apply, just brush and roll, it's super durable, and non slip. Another product you may want to look into is h&c heavy shield. I haven't used it yet but my rep was excited about it. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

When I used to run SW stores, we used tredplex in the back room, around the tinter, aisles, etc. We just broomed it clean, usually hard trowel unpainted floors. It sticks very well, but it is not shiny, pretty dull like a satin. You can mop it but it will get dirty pretty quick. I personally love the product.


----------



## firstchoice01 (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. Rookie mistake not listing the door traffic. 

It’s a behavior health center. Outpatient. Foot traffic only. One room is a ‘game room’ where ping pong tables & pool tables will be placed. Another area is a hallway. The last area is a kitchen-by kitchen it’s a hot plate, sinks and an oven. They are teaching people how to shop and cook for themselves. The facility is for adults who don’t have basic skills to healthily exist on their own.


----------



## firstchoice01 (Mar 9, 2020)

And for the 6-12 month plan is to grind the concrete down and lay an epoxy. They just need to get things rolling. 

This is a long term client with multiple buildings that’s I’ve worked on and it’s not rare for them to scrimp on some things when they first open only to fix them 6-12 months later. They go for the lobby, offices and safety things first. They bandaid other cosmetic things every time but eventually make it right.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

why not just lay congoleum tile? That 1x1 stuff in schools, lasts forever.


----------



## firstchoice01 (Mar 9, 2020)

Because they want paint. I suggested many different surfaces if that makes you happy. They want what they want. It's not my money so I don't make the calls.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

My apologies just because I don't have experience with the Treadplex, so I don't have experience with its adhesion to previously painted surfaces. But it's one thing I'd be worried about. Do you know what that black paint is? Since Treadplex is water based, I'd be at least a little worried about putting it over something that isn't. For previously painted surfaces, the PDS actually says: "Apply a test area, allowing paint to dry one week before testing adhesion." (I just looked it up b/c I was curious).



If you have time to do it, I probably would.


----------



## firstchoice01 (Mar 9, 2020)

Joe--That's good info nonetheless. I reached out to my SW rep to see what they have to say it's just that people here generally have more real world experience than a guy in a dress shirt with no paint stains and no callouses on his hands.

You're absolutely right though--I should totally hit a small spot and let it dry for a week...just not sure if I'll have the time. They really want to open this location and time...well time is money!


----------



## firstchoice01 (Mar 9, 2020)

Rbriggs82 said:


> What type of traffic is an important question. Normal foot traffic and tredplex is a winner. Sure easy to apply, just brush and roll, it's super durable, and non slip. Another product you may want to look into is h&c heavy shield. I haven't used it yet but my rep was excited about it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


You said brush or roll...Can I use my sprayer with the roller attachment or is it too thick for a titan impact 440? 
Thanks


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

firstchoice01 said:


> You said brush or roll...Can I use my sprayer with the roller attachment or is it too thick for a titan impact 440?
> 
> Thanks


I've never sprayed it but it's not thick, a titan 400 could handle it. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## mukhoeb (Jul 16, 2010)

I have used Thead plex over old oil painted floors in stairways and in mechanical - boiler room with no problems whatsoever . Brushes and rolls like a dream , almost no smell , dries fast . The only about it satin looking finish but that is probably prevent slips . i have seen places where janitors waxed those floors -just to look better .


----------

